# SARMs Source inside Europe



## solbre (May 4, 2014)

So i know about sarms1.com but i need an source inside the EU.

I found Receptorchem.co.uk and researchsarms.co.uk they are the same company actually from what i have understanded.

So are those a good soruce for sarms?

I have emailed them 2 times but no answer so far... Hope to get an answer soon.....

I have researched the sites and as i can tell people say its legit. But whats do you guys think about buying from them?

Im a newbie, so every tips i good.

Hope for answer 









Aslo sorry for bad English


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Drs labs


----------



## Homer39 (Mar 8, 2015)

I know this thread is old but I think now interesting than in the past 

Are there eventually other good sources?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I've only used SARMS a couple of times but have ordered from receptorchem.co.uk each time and they have been delivered without any problems.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Jw supplements


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Jw supplements


This


----------

